# Kentucky Lake Advice???



## Great MLenko

Looking to head down to Ky Lake mid to late April depending on this weather. Never been there before. Does anyone have any knowledge of the Lake, best places to fish, stay, eat, really anything would be a help - hate to take a trip, know nothing and have a terrible time. Looking to Crappie fish for a few days. Think we will be tent camping unless you guys know of a pretty cheap place. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## bassfisher0869

Check out the motels they wont be 5 stars but usually like 20 a night. There are Christmas trees all over the place in there. Depending on the water temp I usually troll or use a spider rig set up with about 6 poles. Hope you have good luck there are some big crappie in there.


----------



## ReelCranky

Try the sportsman's anchor resort/ campground located on jonathan creek everything you need and reasonable on prices.

http://www.anchorresortandmarina.com/


----------



## triton189

ReelCranky said:


> Try the sportsman's anchor resort/ campground located on jonathan creek everything you need and reasonable on prices.
> 
> http://www.anchorresortandmarina.com/


I second Sportsman Anchor resort! We have been going down there the last 15 years. However, last year we tried a different spot further South (TN) and did not enjoy our trip near as much. We caught fish they were just not the slabs we pull out of Jonathan Creek. You really never have to leave the creek. The marina is very good and they have a night watchmen so you can leave your boat in their covered slips.


----------



## crappiedude

I go to Ky Lake every year, for the last 15 years or so. We used to stay at various lodges/cabins around the lake. We never had a bad time anywhere. As far as the fishing. It can be good anywhere. 
The last 10 years or so we've been tent camping. Our group has been tent camping somewhere together for the last 25 years or more so what we do isn't primitive. 
Where we like to stay is in the campgrounds on Land Between the Lakes. We've settled in on Hillman Ferry Campground. This time of the year it gets busy and you should make reservations if you plan on being there over the weekend. I've seen it where they were turning people away at the bigger campground and to be limited to just a few primitive campsites in not that uncommon. Since I want a site with both electric and water I always make reservations weeks before heading down there.
here's a link to their site, http://lbl.org/
If you don't need sites with electric and water there are lots of more primitive campgrounds around the area (LBL) to choose from.
I suggest if you go you buy a map when you get there (or before) and just go fishing. The Hot Spot maps are good enough to get you started and after a few days you will add to your knowledge and find some areas you like. We add spots every year.
There isn't much out in the LBL so you need to go outside the park to get gas & bait. Like most campgrounds they do have a little store which has some basic and some critical supplies (ice cream).
One nice thing about the LBL is you can move around and try different areas fairly easily. There are lots of ramps with decent access. Some aren't so good so you may want to look them over before hauling the boat.
Since it's you 1st visit maybe you want try something more central or just pick any of them. Our group has a saying..."you won't know if you don't go."


----------



## Great MLenko

I have had a few other friends suggest Sportmans as well. Love the covered slips and night watchman. That would make things much more convenient. I have heard you never really needed to leave the bay to be on the Crappie at Jonathan Creek. 

Crappiedude - I will definitely check out the website on LBL - I would rather stay in a motel or something, but I think my partner is hell bent on tent camping - I just wanna fish so I don't care either way. Will definitely pick up a map. Thanks for all the information - I'm sure this will help alot. 

Bassfisher - any particular motels you have been to that you would recommend or ones to stay away from? 

If you guys have been going down the last 15 years there's gotta be a good reason for it. Can't wait to check this place out. 

Any and all info is appreciated. Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## crappiedude

Great MLenko said:


> Crappiedude - ....I would rather stay in a motel or something....
> 
> *If you guys have been going down the last 15 years there's gotta be a good reason for it.* Can't wait to check this place out.
> 
> Any and all info is appreciated. Thanks Everyone!!!


I can see the "other lodging", at this point for us it's just tradition.

It's a great bass lake too. I catch more bass by accident down there than I do here on purpose.
I got to thinking about that "15 years" and my 1st trip was in the late 80", so it's well over 20. In all that time I only had 1 bad trip and we fought 30-50 mph winds for 5 straight days, there was no end in sight so we came home 3 days early. We found fish we just couldn't hold the boats on them without crashing the cover. 
I love it down there. Last year I tried to talk my wife into selling the house, quit our jobs and move down there. Unfortunately she wouldn't do it.


----------



## StumpHawg

Had a great time down on that lake but like crappiedude said if winds are 20mph or over hold on!!! We stayed at a cabin on the blood river massive cove and was able to get out of winds... I would stay at one of many coves at lake in case mother nature decides on making it windy...


----------



## bassfisher0869

Here is a list that I go by when I go down http://www.kentuckylake.com/CMS/Accommodations/Search/Hotel.aspx hope you enjoy your self. Another good lake to fish down there is cave run lake in morehead. I have pulled big muskey out of there.if you have any questions when you get down there just ask the locals. They will point you I'm the right direction. Great southern people I hated to move to Ohio.


----------



## kayakmac

I'm planning on going to Kentucky lake the 25th of March. I'll post when I return. Any advice on techniques would be appreciated. Probably see if I can do some spider trolling for slabs and do some bass fishing maybe 1/2 day of each. Plan to stay at that anchor marina place mentioned here. Ty poster!!! Big brother and I have not been on a fishing trip in 20 years looks like it's going to happen. I bought a 16 foot 2012 skorpian bass boat over the winter. I have read it can get pretty rough if it blows we will stay close to the coves!


----------



## Great MLenko

kayakmac said:


> I'm planning on going to Kentucky lake the 25th of March. I'll post when I return. Any advice on techniques would be appreciated. Probably see if I can do some spider trolling for slabs and do some bass fishing maybe 1/2 day of each. Plan to stay at that anchor marina place mentioned here. Ty poster!!! Big brother and I have not been on a fishing trip in 20 years looks like it's going to happen. I bought a 16 foot 2012 skorpian bass boat over the winter. I have read it can get pretty rough if it blows we will stay close to the coves!


Ya please let me know how you do and how that marina is - would really appreciate it. Any insight on the grounds around there as far as camping facilities would be great too if you happen to see/hear about any of them while you're down there. Good luck!


----------



## kayakmac

I made my reservations yesterday. We're going to stay in a 2 bedroom, rate $94 a night split two ways for my brother and I maybe 55 a piece nightly. I reserved a covered slip also $15 a night has electricity to recharge the batteries. Now if we just get lucky on the weather! I'll PM you when we get back.


----------



## crappiedude

kayakmac said:


> I'm planning on going to Kentucky lake the 25th of March. I'll post when I return. *Any advice on techniques would be appreciated.* Probably see if I can do some spider trolling for slabs and do some bass fishing maybe 1/2 day of each. Plan to stay at that anchor marina place mentioned here. Ty poster!!! Big brother and I have not been on a fishing trip in 20 years looks like it's going to happen. I bought a 16 foot 2012 skorpian bass boat over the winter. I have read it can get pretty rough if it blows we will stay close to the coves!


*Long line trolling for crappie* can be a great search tool in unfamiliar waters or to try to establish what areas to concentrate on.


----------



## LUNKER21

My favorite place to stay at that lake, is moors resort, great Place with a log cabin lodge or cabins, full marina, and has a restraunt on site with awesome food! Just all around awesome place to stay! But as far as crappie go, I'd throw twister tails with a wax worm on it, done this for years and have slammed em! The local favorite color there is electric chicken! And it's awesome! Or ky green with sparkle. But being early like you will be, look for any brush piles in 10-20 ft water and mark it with bouy and cast to it!!! Good luck guys! I'll be going pry second week of April!


----------



## triton189

We will be in Jonathan creek March 28th-April 2nd. FYI- The Sportsman Anchor resort has a little bit of everything in regards to lodging. They have trailer homes, cabins, camping area (limited though), & there is a motel as well. One of the best parts is the Dinner Bell rest right up the street from the anchor resort. Awesome home cooked buffet set out on and old cast iron stove. Pork chops, catfish, & Fried chicken are awesome! It's not huge but everything is home cooked/prepared. As I get older it is the best part of the trip


----------



## kayakmac

Crappie dude is that your video on YouTube, enjoyed watching it. Triton my brother and I will be down there from the 25th thru the 30th so there is some overlap on our trips. PM me while your there. I'll look for the diner sounds like some great eating!


----------



## triton189

kayakmac said:


> Crappie dude is that your video on YouTube, enjoyed watching it. Triton my brother and I will be down there from the 25th thru the 30th so there is some overlap on our trips. PM me while your there. I'll look for the diner sounds like some great eating!


Sounds good! If you PM me I will give you my cell and we can text. I will have one other boat in our group maybe two. The more we have the better chance at finding them. The Dinner Bell is awesome and is very close to Sportsman's Anchor. I just hope this weather warms up...!


----------



## crappiedude

kayakmac said:


> Crappie dude is that your video on YouTube, enjoyed watching it. Triton my brother and I will be down there from the 25th thru the 30th so there is some overlap on our trips. PM me while your there. I'll look for the diner sounds like some great eating!


Nope, the video isn't me.
We're going down a little after your trip. We won't be there till 4/07. I can't wait.


----------



## SEMOmikeMike

I live about 1.5 hrs from KY Lake and fish down there quite a bit.

Spider Rigging is what your are going to want to do if your want to catch crappie. You could pull jigs I guess at that time, but to be honest I don't typically pull jigs till mid June. There are years that crappie could be moving to the bank at the end of Mar., but with the weather we are having my assumption is that they will still be fairly deep.

You will want to have some 10-15' of log chain (2 lengths) on ropes for slowing your drift, your drift socks if you have them. I usually will buy minnows and double rig them until I'm confident I can catch on jigs. Then switch to jigs and crappie nibbles.

If you want an up-to-date fishing report shoot me an email, heck I might even be heading down there that weekend.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eelboy

I am heading down on Thursday. I have a cabin in Cypress Harbor so I am about 30 miles South of JC. I will be dusting off the cabin as well as getting the boat ready to go but plan to fish Friday and Saturday. if anyone wants to send me a PM I used to fish the JC area quite a bit. If you are all after crappie JC will be just fine. If you want to bass fish I would recommend the LBL side of the lake. Good luck to all!


----------



## rew

Enjoy the trip. It should be a great one.


----------



## chaunc

crappiedude said:


> Nope, the video isn't me.
> We're going down a little after your trip. We won't be there till 4/07. I can't wait.


Heading down to Ky lake on the 5th. Hope to run into your group at the dinner bell restarant on wednesday or friday. The food there is excellent.


----------



## Skip2myalou

I know not many guys are fans, but don't rule out catfishing. Some monsters in there and the river below the dams produces lots of 40-60 pound fish every spring. Takes a different set up and gear than most guys have. But have fun! The crappie fishing can be awesome.


----------



## eelboy

Well I certainly didn't have the success I had hoped for on my trip. Friday I had 2 g-kids with me that minimized my fishing time but they had fun. Fished Dry dock Creek (off of Panther Bay) we only had a few crappie, yellow bass and a few LMB.
Saturday fished Cypress Bay and just S of 79 bridge on the LBL side. After not catching any crappie in the morning switched over to bass fishing. Had about 10 bass in the afternoon.
Did not go out Sunday as 20 MPH N wind and I did maintenance on cabin and cleaned up the yard.
Water temp between 53-55. In talking with locals crappie fishing has been very tough with fish still very scattered. Bass fishing has been good especially on the southern part of the lake. Jerkbaits and A rigs seem to produce the best. Good luck to everyone who is heading down.


----------



## LUNKER21

I think in planning on going down April 9-12 ish, hope it turns on hot! I'll be staying at the moors can't wait to get down there again, been there past 5 springs for crappie and every Summer for the white bass! Love it there!!! Some great crappie fishing when you find em!!!!


----------



## Great MLenko

eelboy said:


> Well I certainly didn't have the success I had hoped for on my trip. Friday I had 2 g-kids with me that minimized my fishing time but they had fun. Fished Dry dock Creek (off of Panther Bay) we only had a few crappie, yellow bass and a few LMB.
> Saturday fished Cypress Bay and just S of 79 bridge on the LBL side. After not catching any crappie in the morning switched over to bass fishing. Had about 10 bass in the afternoon.
> Did not go out Sunday as 20 MPH N wind and I did maintenance on cabin and cleaned up the yard.
> Water temp between 53-55. In talking with locals crappie fishing has been very tough with fish still very scattered. Bass fishing has been good especially on the southern part of the lake. Jerkbaits and A rigs seem to produce the best. Good luck to everyone who is heading down.


I've been watching the weather/lake conditions and I thought it was still a little early for the Crappie. If you look at their 10 day forecast, highs in the mid 60's, mostly, and some lows in the mid 30's - according to the weather channel. That's why I think we are going to tent camp. That way when they turn on, we can head down there. Rather then having reservations and being locked in to a date which may or may not be a good one. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## eelboy

Yes I would agree it is probably a tad early. I needed to get cabin opened up so it was worth the trip. Heading back down on April 24th for four days of fishing!


----------



## Great MLenko

eelboy said:


> Yes I would agree it is probably a tad early. I needed to get cabin opened up so it was worth the trip. Heading back down on April 24th for four days of fishing!


Got a feeling that is going to be the time to be there this year.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> Heading down to Ky lake on the 5th. *Hope to run into your group at the dinner bell restarant on wednesday or friday*. The food there is excellent.


Hey Ken
I just saw this. 
Where is the dinner bell restaurant? I'll have to see. EFslabs (Brian) and I are going to arrive on Monday 4/07 and the rest of our group is going to arrive late Tues. Unless its raining really hard I can't hardly get these guys off the water to eat before dark because of the limited amount of time we have down there.
How long are you staying for? You going solo or with your friends?
They asked me at work for a 2 year notice before I retire so someone could learn & get comfortable with my job. The other day I told them next year would be it for me and I'd like to only work 4 day weeks. Once I retire I still plan on doing my week with my group plus I'd like to come back down and fish for redears and gills for another trip. Maybe another trip somewhere in the fall.
It's been a crazy year so far with the long winter but it's finally over. I bet the week we're going will be good. eelboy posted the temps were 53-55 when he was there so I'm super excited. I would much rather have the cooler temps than HOT. We've only had ice off (here in SW Ohio) for 2 weeks and we've done pretty good around here the 2x we've been out.
Don't you normally fish over in "Wisker's Bay"?


----------



## crappiedude

Great MLenko said:


> I've been watching the weather/lake conditions and I thought it was still a little early for the Crappie. If you look at their 10 day forecast, highs in the mid 60's, mostly, and some lows in the mid 30's - according to the weather channel. *That's why I think we are going to tent camp. That way when they turn on, we can head down there. * Rather then having reservations and being locked in to a date which may or may not be a good one. That's the plan anyway.


I don't know when or where you plan on going or what your equipment list includes but at some of the larger campgrounds on the LBL, I have seen the campgrounds completely filled or least limited to only a few campsites left with out water or electric (especially on weekends). If you have a generator for charging batteries you may have more options at some of the other more primitive campgrounds.
If you really don't want to make reservations, I would at least check to see if they do or don't have openings and make reservations just before you leave. It's a long way to drive to be turned away at the gate or have to stay at a campsite that doesn't fill your needs. 
I have noticed the last few years the campgrounds seem to have just gotten busier and it has been common to see folks turned away on the weekends.

I think anytime the water temps are above 50 it can be a great time, ya just have to look a little and be flexible in your presentations to find them.
Have fun and be safe!


----------



## AEFISHING

Good Luck guys. Share some pics when you get back. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Insco

A little over 2 weeks and we are there. Cant wait!


----------



## chaunc

John, the restarant is just south of Jonathon creek bridge and on the right hand side. I'll probably be fishing 5 diffrent areas north of JC and south of Kenlake launch as i'll be there 3 weeks to a month depending on how the bite is and if i feel like staying a while longer. You're going to love being retired and able to fish this lake for as long as you want without having to leave and get back home for WORK. You'll have time, as i did last year, to explore new areas and find more stuff to fish in diffrent parts of the lake. Also fish with some of the guys from down there too. 
I'm taking my laptop with me and i'll stay in touch on here. Hope to catch up to you guys down there.


----------



## Great MLenko

crappiedude said:


> I don't know when or where you plan on going or what your equipment list includes but at some of the larger campgrounds on the LBL, I have seen the campgrounds completely filled or least limited to only a few campsites left with out water or electric (especially on weekends). If you have a generator for charging batteries you may have more options at some of the other more primitive campgrounds.
> If you really don't want to make reservations, I would at least check to see if they do or don't have openings and make reservations just before you leave. It's a long way to drive to be turned away at the gate or have to stay at a campsite that doesn't fill your needs.
> I have noticed the last few years the campgrounds seem to have just gotten busier and it has been common to see folks turned away on the weekends.
> 
> I think anytime the water temps are above 50 it can be a great time, ya just have to look a little and be flexible in your presentations to find them.
> Have fun and be safe!


I have been watching many of the camping areas websites and am flexible enough to go during the week. Definitely will make some reservations just before we go to be sure we don't get turned away - pretty long drive from East Central Ohio. Appreciate the advice and will take it all into account. Thanks.


----------



## Great MLenko

chaunc said:


> John, the restarant is just south of Jonathon creek bridge and on the right hand side. I'll probably be fishing 5 diffrent areas north of JC and south of Kenlake launch as i'll be there 3 weeks to a month depending on how the bite is and if i feel like staying a while longer. You're going to love being retired and able to fish this lake for as long as you want without having to leave and get back home for WORK. You'll have time, as i did last year, to explore new areas and find more stuff to fish in diffrent parts of the lake. Also fish with some of the guys from down there too.
> I'm taking my laptop with me and i'll stay in touch on here. Hope to catch up to you guys down there.



Hey Chaunc, My neighbor says you're the one to talk to about Ky Lake. Sorry, I can't remember his name on here. When I want to talk to him I go next door. He's fishing Santee Cooper this week. Anyway, looking to fish the Jonathon Creek area. Any advice? Never made the trip before. By the way - very nice crappie - looking to have quite a few of those when we go. Thanks.


----------



## chaunc

Great MLenko said:


> Hey Chaunc, My neighbor says you're the one to talk to about Ky Lake. Sorry, I can't remember his name on here. When I want to talk to him I go next door. He's fishing Santee Cooper this week. Anyway, looking to fish the Jonathon Creek area. Any advice? Never made the trip before. By the way - very nice crappie - looking to have quite a few of those when we go. Thanks.


If you're using the public ramp at JC, get there early or you'll be parking on the side of the road. It fills up pretty quick. Look for the boats. See what depth they're in and find some unfished water in that depth. Look for wood or a small drop or rise in depth of even a foot and you'll find some fish. I found a spot 9ft deep with a rise of 3ft and some wood hanging off the edge. It was loaded with slabs. Spent 3 days on it by myself until someone saw me slammin em.  Saturday, 4 boats fishing it. No problem. Searched til i found some more. Good luck when you come down.


----------



## LUNKER21

Ya I Just can't wait to get down 
There! It's nothing like ohio! I love it down there! Still planning on the 9th headin down, pry spend most my time in Duncan and pisgah bays! Bought new lowrance hds unit, and can't wait to Find undisturbed brush piles!!! Should be game time!


----------



## eelboy

You can always put in at Fenton (68 bridge). it is kinda tough if you are by yourself though


----------



## liprippersc78

Can't wait, headed that way Thursday. Looks like the weather may be fairly decent this weekend other than Thursday. Staying at Big Bear Resort. Hoping to catch some slabs! Any reports for this area lately? If need be how long would it take me to get to JC from here water or land? thanks


----------



## crappiedude

Ken
Those are some nice fish. Considering we only get down there for 4 days we usually do fairly well. One thing I have noticed the last few years is the number of smaller fish we've been catching which will be good for the future.
A few days down there catching these

makes it hard to come back here.
I've been trying to get my partner a 16"+ but the big uns seem to find my jigs.
Maybe this will be the year.


----------



## chaunc

Ripper, it only takes about 10 minutes to get to JC from BB. Just come down 68 by car and the ramp will be on the right hand side before you cross the bridge. 
John, when you guys find a nice group of slabs, have your buddy put a big joshy swimbait on and cast to the school. The biggest slab in the school will hit it. I got 3 of my biggest crappies last year that way.


----------



## kayakmac

My brother and I just got back from 4 days on the lake there! The pattern we found for bass was the south side of bays and arms just off the main lake. Had to be where 6-?? feet of water near by. Hope that helps someone. I used x-rap and swim baits, my brother caught them on a 1/4 ounce booyah spinnerbait white with a little pink with one of those pink/ chartreuse local bobby garland swimbait for a trailer.

Last day we did get into some on the north side of bay but watch the lay of the land where the hills come down there is deeper water quicker so the fish were closer to the shore. Were shore pounders so this worked for us. 

Hope this helps someone


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> John, when you guys find a nice group of slabs, *have your buddy put a big joshy swimbait on and cast to the school*. The biggest slab in the school will hit it. I got 3 of my biggest crappies last year that way.


Ken
Brian bought some Big Joshy's last year. I'll be sure to let him know.
Be safe on your trip and if the weather permits we'll try to make it to the restaurant.
I'll be looking forward to seeing some of your pics.


----------



## Great MLenko

chaunc said:


> If you're using the public ramp at JC, get there early or you'll be parking on the side of the road. It fills up pretty quick. Look for the boats. See what depth they're in and find some unfished water in that depth. Look for wood or a small drop or rise in depth of even a foot and you'll find some fish. I found a spot 9ft deep with a rise of 3ft and some wood hanging off the edge. It was loaded with slabs. Spent 3 days on it by myself until someone saw me slammin em.  Saturday, 4 boats fishing it. No problem. Searched til i found some more. Good luck when you come down.


Thanks alot. Will definitely take the advice. Can't wait to get down there.


----------



## triton189

Just go back from JC last night. We were crappie fishing. Pattern should have been stay in all day until 2 hours before sunset! Tried almost every method to catch them during the day. 

The evening they were on the banks casting 1/16 oz road runner with Southern Pro body-(Color-KY Lake Killer).The weather was great except for Saturday. Water Temp was up to 60 yesterday in some spots. I do believe the Asian Carp problem is now impacting this lake...! Worst trip fishing wise in almost 20 years of going down there.


----------



## LUNKER21

Wow that is bad news!!!! I'm heading down next week, hope they pull up to the banks a little better.


----------

